# Franchi I-12



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone owns one because I would like to buy one. They look awesome and are good priced compared to the benelli and they have the intria driven system.

Thanks


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I had a Benelli M2 wich is what the Franchi is designed after. Identical guns and the key work is had one. I hated mine. It worked OK had some problems with light loads so i bought another 1187 Remington. I have to deer hunt with my 1187 and when i put my scoped barrel on and sight it in i cant take it off withour resighting it in so i bought a Benelli. BIG mistake they kick like a mule and just dont shoot as well. I bought a Remington 1187 Light Contour and i love it. very light and utterley dependable with any load. It shoots like a dream!!


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

Oct 2006 issue of "Gun Tests" gave this a "Don't Buy" recommendation. Criticisms were that the bolt handle worked loose several times during testing sessions and a failure to eject averaging about one time per box of shells. :eyeroll:


----------



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

Really WOW! Thanks guys I have a Remington 11-87. Great gun low recoil. I wonderd if that Inetria driven bolt would kick.

Thanks


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Compared to my 1187 the inertia driven systems kick like a mule!! Thats why they went with all that crazy crap on the stock on the Benelli's, Plain and simple it does not help much at all.


----------



## BW (Jan 18, 2007)

I wish I had seen this forum before I bought my I-12. Kgpcr is right this thing kicks like a mule, I would have even gone as far as to say kicks like a Clydesdale. I took it with me to shoot at the local range for the first time and shot 10 shells of 000BUCK. I left feeling like I had just come out of the ring with Mike Tyson. I guess that's what to expect from such a light weight gun. I hope to get out this weekend to shoot some lighter shot and see if it's any less kick.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I bought my SBEI six years ago. My twin, two other brothers, and their father bought their SBEII's last year. I'm 5'3, 115lbs. So when these guys talk about all this recoil, it makes me laugh. I don't have any problem shooting 3 1/2 inch shells all day long. 
I got a lot of grief when I first bought my SBEI, since it wasn't cheap. As you can see, they came around. Shoot what feels comfortable to you. After being in the Army for four years, I love the ease of maintenance of the SBE's. Field maintenance is very important, and it's hard to beat the SBE's. 
The SBE's are initially expensive, but the cost over six years is well worth having the best quality.


----------

